# Glaucoma resulting in blindness...



## hairfix (Jul 16, 2011)

My Fiance and I just adopted a 1 year old Maltese named Ryder. We went into the shelter looking for a small to medium sized dog and fell in love with this little guy the moment we saw him. Ryder does not come home until Monday after his Neuter. We are told he has Glaucoma and is totally blind in one eye and he is losing the vision in his other eye as well. Due to pressure behind the eye he still has sight in he does have some pain. We are told the only thing we will need to worry about is managing his pain with medication until he totally loses sight in the other eye (which is not far off). Are there any other complications we should be aware of to watch for? He has already been seen once by a very good vet in the area which diagnosed him with the Glaucoma (thanks to shelter staff) and once he is neutered he will be seen by the vet we plan to use to get a better idea of what we can do for our new little guy. I am hoping to get some insight possibly from other owners dealing with the same illness or possibly from someone living with a blind dog. From all the research that I have done it seems like blind dogs function just fine. Any tips and help would be GREATLY appreciated! :thumbsup:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome toSM Sarah and thank you for adopting little Ryder can't wait for pix. I don'treally have any advice for you,but usually they are pretty adaptable at getting around. Probably try not to move things around so he doesn't get confused. I'm sure other members will have much more advice.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Bless you for giving Ryder a home! :wub: I don't have any advice for you, but wanted to welcome you to the forum.


----------



## hairfix (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you guys! I really appreciate the warm welcome! After we adopted him we found out he was scheduled to be euthanized the next day due to the shelter becoming so full and him not being as adoptable. I am SO glad we wondered in!!! This little guy is timid but has such a big personality once he gets used to you. I just can not wait to bring him home on Monday. Thank you again!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You will need to get him to a veterinary ophthalmologist immediately. Your regular vet can refer you to one. It is concerning that a dog that young has Glaucoma...I would be worried about underlying causes. It is incredibly painful so he needs to be on proper medications as soon as possible. There are options for dogs with Glaucoma so stop the disease and pain - these include things like injections in the eye to basically kill the fluid production and even removing the eyes.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I would get to a very good Ophthalmologist for a second opinion - maybe at a teaching vet hospital. See if there are any treatment options.
I hope that you hear something from Debbie (3MaltMom). She's totally active in rescue work and has a blind Maltese, "Little Blind Billy" who is known as LBB. She loves her many foster dogs to pieces, many have become her permanent dogs and she's got a heart of gold and a wicked sense of humor. Hope you hear from her about taking care of a bind dog, otherwise try PMing her this weekend.


----------



## hairfix (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you everyone!

Ryder is currently still in the care of the shelter until Monday when he is neutered at Robinson Animal Hospital. Robinson's is who saw him for his eyes and they did put him on pain medication. Not sure specifically what meds until he is picked up on Monday. Robinson's told me when I talked to them that they believed it to be a hereditary problem from bad breeding. I also do know he has had some dietary issues in past and we were told he could only eat Purina Adult Formula. I am guessing this is a grain allergy so I plan on starting to mix in some Natural Balance with the food he is used to so that we can get him over onto a good food that is grain free. (any other food suggestions?) 

He will be seeing our vet very soon to get an opinion on the Glaucoma. I do know we have UT's vet school in Knoxville so that may be an option for him. From what I understand according to Robinson's he has no pain in the eye that he has already lost all sight in. The problem is the eye he still has vision in because there is pressure behind it. I look forward to finally getting this little guy in our care so that he can get more relief. I had already considered that having the eye that is causing pain removed may be a option for him. 

I have not had a dog in years so any information is helpful! We are willing to do anything available to help him. The previous owners surrendered him because they supposedly could not afford his care but the staff said according to his records he had only been treated once for the Glaucoma and then they never followed up with care. I feel so bad for him. He must have been living in such awful pain.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh, oh, oh, my heart breaks to know of his pain. 
I would give both arms to bring healing to one of the least of these little babies. I will have you on my heart. Please up-date us.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I've dealt with UT's vet school on a number of occasions. I'd go ahead and call Monday and schedule an appointment.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh Bless you for taking this baby into your hreat and home! I do agree that you should get him in to an Opthamologist. 
My sister's friend had a little dog with glaucoma and went blind in both eyes but she did have to have both eyes removed. it seems there was indeed pain. I know that can sound drastic , but in reality, there was no sight anyway and the pooch was in pain. The surgery went well and after the little girl was a much happier little dog... pain free! 
Yes, dogs do indeed adapt to blindness and usually quite quickly. In fact they usually adjust faster than the owners. Their keen sense of smell helps them a lot.
I know many diabetic pooches ( My Missy was diabetic so belong to a related forum) who went blind from diabetic cataracts which can come on very quickly , and even without the 'benefit' of a slow 'dimming' of vision they too adapt quickly. Many use different scents at doorways or on baseboarss ( different scent for each room) so they can identify their location.
If they do get disoriented..take to their food/water bowl area and that puts things back into perspective for them as to their location.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:welcome1:from Jodi and me. Congratulations on your new pup and I hope he is doing well soon. Wonderful news that JMM is helping with the appt.


----------



## hairfix (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you everyone! I apologize for the lack of update I have not had internet access. Ryder is doing wonderful and to ease everyones mind Dr Webb with Robinsons Animal Hospital has been Consulting with the Optimology department at UT and as of right now they say our main concern is to get the pressure down in ryders eyes with drops. UT suggested the best drop to take the pressure down so currently that is our goal. Ryder has a URI and was not able to be neutered. When they put him under he started to cough up some mucus so he is home and doing great on some antibiotics until this clears up. We learned that in Ryders left eye he has no vision at all and Dr Webb says that this is also the eye which has the most pressure behind it and UT says that it will have to be removed most likely. Ryders right eye however shows some hope I am happy to say!!! The lense is still partially attached and he has some vision left in it. The goal according to UT is to get the pressure down and then at that point we will have an appointment in Knoxville to see what the next step is. The Dr at UT believes that it is possible that the lense may stay in play as long as the pressure is kept down and he may keep his vision in this eye. As far as being happy I don't think Mr. Ryder could be any happier! He is absolutely wonderful and he has already stolen our hearts for sure! I will post more updates as we find out more. I am also about to post a new thread with some updated pics of our little man. I am just so amazed by how well this little guy functions. He is SO smart. Natural Balance food has seemed to settle well with him so far and he loves it!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Sarah. I love happy endings!! How wonderful for both you and Ryder. Praying for Ryder to be pain free. 
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Great news. I am so glad God gifted wise vets to help these little babies & their issues! You are doing a great job. Please keep us posted & look fwd. to the pix.
sending hugs.


----------



## hairfix (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you both!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Fabulous news! Sending prayers for Ryder, you and the doctors treating him. What a lucky boy!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Thank you for the update--sending well wishes to you and your sweet little boy.


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Welcome to SM! Congrats on your new addition! Glad to hear Ryder is doing well! :aktion033:


----------

